# Uruguay desde el cielo



## Parlanchín

El paisaje uruguayo desde el cielo. Un gran trabajo fotográfico de Yann Arthus-Bertrand.

El puerto y el centro de Montevideo.









Llanuras cerca del rio San Salvador, dpto. de Soriano.









Plantío de eucaliptos sobre el lago de la represa de Palmar, Soriano.









Naranjales sobre el embalse de la represa de Salto Grande, dpto. de Salto.









Praderas en Cerro Largo.









Fuerte de San Miguel, Chuy, dpto. de Rocha.









Playa Pocitos, Montevideo.









Cerrito de la Victoria, Montevideo.









Palacio Legislativo y Torre Antel, Montevideo.









Planta de Botnia, Fray Bentos, dpto. de Rio Negro.









Punta del Este.









Parque Anchorena, Colonia.









Tropa de ganado sobre el arroyo Arerunguá en Salto.









Bañistas en la laguna Merin, dpto. de Rocha.









Ganado en la laguna Merin.









Palmares de la Laguna Negra, dpto. de Rocha.









Aguas dulces, dpto. de Rocha.









Ganado Hereford en una estancia de Young. dpto. de Rio Negro.









Columna del Gral. Artigas en Paysandú.









Lobos marinos en Cabo Polonio, dpto. de Rocha.









Los "Dedos" de la Playa Brava, Punta del Este, dpto. de Maldonado.









Edificio en Punta del Este.









Pista de Atletismo, Montevideo.










http://www.yannarthusbertrand.com/yann2/index.php


----------



## LAR99

Hermoso, bellísimo... Mis sinceras felicitaciones a quien haya tomado las fotos. Muy originales las tomas y muy bonitos los valles.


----------



## Maply

Wooow!, buenisimas las fotos, todas y cada una, que gran país Uruguay, tan verde me encanto el thread.


----------



## Dex

Esas praderas tan estendidas...y la tranquilidad de las playas. HERMOSO URUGUAY.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

que fotos que encontraste!!! es para matarte!jaja, x suerte volviste!


----------



## tin_larriera

El mejor thread de todo SSC


----------



## nandoferuru

Comparto la opinion de tin_larriera. Sin palabras.


----------



## Cosme fulanito

qué hermoso país que tienen che!


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Esas casas tan cerca del mar...*


----------



## Alejandro(Pipo)

tan hermosa desde el cielo como lo es desde la calle, excelentes fotos, los paisajes naturales son simplemente espectaculares!!


----------



## big_sur

Hermosas fotos! Sobretodo la de los naranjales


----------



## carlosbe

Excelente thread!!!!


----------



## CeciPy

ahhhhh... (suspiros y más suspiros)
Uruguay de mis amores, Uruguay de mi vida...
Quién puede negar tu belleza? Quién puede desconocer el olor de tu aire?
El pasto, las serranías, las playas...
Este thread definitivamente me hizo volar... Y querer volver.
Uruguay en sí siempre es un motivo para volver...


----------



## Samurai Guaraní

Increíbles tomas..., todo realmente muy precioso...


----------



## BIPV

WOW!! este thread deberia estar en los foros internationales de Latinscrapers y SSC (si no esta actualmente)...

:applause:


----------



## mbuildings

totalmente de acuerdo con BIPV, éstas fotos tendrían que estar en los foros internacionales, son espectaculares, creo que nos tenemos que sentir orgullosos del país que tenemos.
hablando de foros internacionales, yo incluí algunas fotos en los foros internacionales, de skylines de montevideo y punta del este........ los invito a verlos.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13901194#post13901194


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU

WUAUUUU tremendas fotos sorprendido !!!


----------



## Poligono

Brutales, maravillosas todas las fotos, que arte, todos quienes entren a este thread solo podrán quedarse maravillados por las imágenes, excelentes, qué bonito se ve Uruguay, 10 puntos todas las fotos. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Chico_Yorugua

Buenisimas las fotos y lo mejor de todo es que son fotos recientes y vistas de una perspectiva diferente a la q vemos por lo general...
Sino me equivoco estas fotos fueron ampliadas y puestas al publico en la Rambla de Montevideo tambien.


----------



## el palmesano

imprecionantes todas las fotos ...


----------



## SpiceUY

Una foto de Montevideo desde un punto que gralmente no se ve no?. Ya no recordaba que había posteado esa foto yo mismo. Saludos para todos que la disfruten!.


----------



## Turgutt

lindos aportes las de mizterio y esta última del hermano de spice... tremendas realmente... linda ciudad...


----------



## ilignelli_1990

realmente maravilloso..y esa foto spice, se las lleva todas


----------



## Antrax

genial spice!!!!!!!


----------



## Yorugualand

buenisima foto Spice.. !!! genial
gracias por revivir este thread.


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

Perdón por mi ignorancia, como pueden ver soy nuevo en esto!!!:hammer:
como puedo pegar una foto que tengo en el disco duro?? solo me deja poner una URL
Gracias!!


----------



## NicoBolso

^^ Hacete una cuenta en photobucket.com y subilas ahí.


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

*Algunas fotos mas*

Esta la encontré en la web hace ya unos años y siempre me ha gustado a pesar que representa una época un poco triste de la historia uruguaya.









http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn150/aicosio_MVD_BCN/?action=view&current=0604652.jpg

Esta dos sin de hace un par de años en una ida a MVD.









http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn150/aicosio_MVD_BCN/168308.jpg









http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn150/aicosio_MVD_BCN/168392.jpg

Tengo mas que luego colgaré. 
Espero que las puedan ver!!!


----------



## El Alemán

muy buenas, me gustaron mucho.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Muy buenas che!


----------



## santig_28!

Muy buenas!!


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

*Alguna mas*

Varias fotos tomando altura desde Carrasco donde se pueden ver muy bien Shangrilá, Lagomar y Montevideo.

































En esta se ve claramente Camino Maldonado, Ruta 8 y Zonamérica.








En esta los conectores de las rutas 1 y 5








Esta es dificil de distinguir, pero lo que se ve es TODO el estuario del Río de la Plata, Colonia, Buenos Aires, la desembocadura del Paraná y la del Uruguay.


----------



## Fr.

IMPRESIONANTE !


----------



## El Alemán

tremendas estas últimas también.


----------



## sebrivero

mb fotos!!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

aicosio grande !!!!!!

Impresionantes fotos !!!!!


----------



## mvd_rocks

pahhh muyyy salado mvd


----------



## ilignelli_1990

no habia visto las ultimas! realemnte son un espectaculo, son maravillosas todas, increibles! muestran la densidad de parte de la ciudad yu lo bueno que estan los barrios tranquilos y arbolados de mdeo asi como tambien cdd de la cposta


----------



## Litox08

Que impresionantes esas últimas fotos Aicosio!!
Gracias por ponerlas!!!
Quedé de cara...


----------



## SpiceUY

ah bueno, que fotos Aicosio felicitaciones estan excelentes!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

que fotos mas increibles! y que nitidas!!! realmente son maravillosas!
no se aprecia, pero colonia del S. tiene un excelente skyline


----------



## El Alemán

Muy buenas, me encantaron.


----------



## veka-15

Amo este threat....


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

*PUNTA DEL ESTE*

Esta ya debe estar por ahí, pero está tan buena que vale la pena


----------



## palmares

Excelente, me encanto colocnia, especialmente porque no es muy vista por este foro.


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

*De Colonia?*

Acá va una de principios de siglo!!


----------



## Boeing732

Buenas, muy lindas las fotos, yo quiero poner algunas que tengo, me pueden pasar el link de imageshack asi las posteo?
Gracias.


----------



## Antrax

Boeing732 said:


> Buenas, muy lindas las fotos, yo quiero poner algunas que tengo, me pueden pasar el link de imageshack asi las posteo?
> Gracias.


www.imageshack.us


----------



## Antrax

Este thread debería estar sticky es una joyita nico....


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Impecables fotos!


----------



## yo uruguayo

*Fotos desde lo alto*

Este thread es para que suban las fotos que hayan sacado de una altura considerable unos yo que se 50mts? elijan ustedes y no olviden subir fotos que pa' eso es


----------



## Santi92

Por ahora no tengo fotos para subir Agustín, ya que no vivo en un edificio y no voy muy seguido a alguno, pero en cuanto consiga soy el primero.

kay:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

hay un par de thread de montevideo desde el aire, de repente podes visitarlos y poner fotos aca parea arrancar, despues vamos subiendo nuevas!


----------



## yo uruguayo

Te pido permiso parlanchin estas fotos estan re buenas no se porque decis que quedaron mal



Parlanchín said:


> Estas fotos las tome desde la torre de Antel...[/IMG] Vista de la zona portuaria, sobresale el edificio de la Aduana.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El centro de la ciudad, se destacan el Palacio Salvo, el Radisson y el Ciudadela.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui se destacan el Palacio Municipal, la torre El Gaucho y la antena de canal 10.​ La estructura en forma de penacho que se ve a la izquierda forma parte de un conjunto de antenas que crean un campo electromagnetico alrededor de la torre para protegerla de los rayos.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas hacia el este sobresalen el edificio 19 de Junio y el BHU:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En primer plano el Palacio Legislativo y su anexo, al fondo el Hospital de Clinicas.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Palacio de la Luz y la central termoelectrica.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Cerro de Montevideo al otro lado de la bahia.​


​


----------



## yo uruguayo

6 foristas en este momento pero ninguno posteando nada:bash:
suban alguna foto tomada desde un edificio no tiene poruqe ser un edificio muy alto si es alto dego que mejor alguien entro alguna vez a la torre el gaucho yo la creia mas petiza pero tiene su altura


----------



## Parlanchín

Las siguientes fotos están tomadas desde la azotea del edificio La Torre ubicado en 18 y Convención. No es un edificio de gran altura, solo tiene 12 pisos, pero pude conseguir algunas vistas interesantes y mas que nada ver a Montevideo desde un nuevo ángulo.

El Salvo luce imponente.









Al fondo sobresalen las torres del Radisson.









El hermoso Jockey Club sobre 18 de Julio.









Hacia el norte sobresale la Torre Antel y el Palacio de la Luz.









Vistas hacia 18 de Julio.




































Un bello detalle arquitectónico del edificio vecino.









La parte posterior del Palacio Lapido.









Al fondo las antenas de los canales 5, 10 y 12.









Al Sur se divisa el Rio de la Plata.


----------



## Santi92

Después de ver estas fotos me acabo de dar cuenta de la verdadera dejadez que poseen no sólo los engendros arquitectónicos de 18 de Julio, sino las hermosas joyitas como lo son el Jockey Club. Pareciera ser algo que comparten, la desgracia de estar ubicados en la principal avenida de Montevideo.

Por cierto, excelentes fotos Parlancho, muy buen aporte.

kay:


----------



## Portegno

Si les gustan fotos de alturas, dense una vuelta por el foro de la torre del Congreso, que postee fotos sacadas desde la obra en construcción, aquí les muestro alguna. Saludos


----------



## veka-15

que linda foto ... !!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

que foto mas linda la ultima...y el edificio the life es espectacular


----------



## veka-15




----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa foto veka,cada vez me enamoro mas de montevideo,ciudad fantastica


----------



## veka-15




----------



## **DEPREDADOR**

ORGASMICO


----------



## SebaFun

:applause:
Hermosas veka,montevideo fantastica y cada vez mas fascinante y creciente.
Quisiera verla desde el aire en algunos años,seguro serà otra cosa ya que muchas zonas estan cambiando.


----------



## adri!

IM-PRE-SIO-NAN-TE!


----------



## manzal22

veka-15 said:


>


wouuuuuuuuuuuuuu ......que gusto ....!!!


----------



## Kitano

Las tomas de Arthus-Bertrand te erizan la piel.
Habria que armar un powerpoint y reenviarlo a todos los que nos llaman "paisito".


----------



## Litox08

Que hermosas fotos! Me encanta como combinan la ciudad, el río de la Plata, la arena y el verde que siempre abunda en nuestra capital!
Gracias Veka!


----------



## MoCoSo-Y-MVD

Me puse el babero para poder ver esto
URUGUAY ES GRANDE y LO SERÁ MAS TODAVIA


----------



## arxegalego31

Uruguay, Reserva de la Biosfera!!! ( la única imagen que desmiente al tópico es la panorámica de Bostnia)


----------



## romanito

Magnificas las ultimas fotos.


----------



## el palmesano

Último Momento
*Uruguay visto desde el aire*

FLORENCIA LEPRE

En honor al 60 aniversario de la primera camioneta Kombi, el fotógrafo uruguayo Nacho Guani comenzó el 11 de noviembre pasado un viaje por Uruguay. Solo, como a él le gusta viajar desde su adolescencia, cargó su cámara y emprendió la recorrida. La intención era mostrar a través de su lente todos aquellos lugares que vemos pero no miramos.

Todo comenzó unos meses antes cuando filmaba una película en Punta del Este. En una de las escenas una Kombi era perseguida y chocaba contra Las Grutas. Guani pidió que se cambiase la escena, quería esa camioneta para "hacer una historia"; y finalmente la escribió kilómetro a kilómetro.

Un amigo "que sabía de herrería y esas cosas" acondicionó el vehículo. Le hizo una cama que se transformaba en mesa. Le instaló un hornito, un grill y espacio suficiente para los equipos de fotografía y para la vela, parte esencial del paramotor (una especie de avioncito para una sola persona) que lo elevaría sobre cada punto del itinerario. Además, tenía una muy buena conexión a Internet, punto esencial para soportar la soledad del recorrido.


Cuando todo estuvo listo partió por la ruta 1 rumbo a Colonia, donde haría la primera parada. Así siguió en cada departamento, por aire y por tierra, descubriendo y redescubriendo y, sobre todo, maravillándose con el "paisito". En el camino la Kombi se rompió más de una vez, perdió aceite, visitó talleres en varios puntos del país, pero llegó a destino.

Al regreso la repercusión no fue mucha. Guani es una persona de perfil bajo y no fue hasta que un amigo hizo un video piloto para sus charlas, que se dio a conocer. Colgaron el video en Youtube y en menos de un mes lograron más de 24 mil visitas.

10.000 fotografías: ese fue el resultado de más de 30 horas de vuelo y cuatro meses de viaje. El proceso de selección fue difícil, casi todas las tomas son hermosas y muestran algo distinto. De todas maneras Nacho pudo clasificarlas y desde el 23 de setiembre próximo realizará una exposición en la cual también rematará la Kombi.

http://www.elpais.com.uy/100824/ultmo-510591/ultimomomento/uruguay-visto-desde-el-aire


----------



## Neon87

Hermosos lugares! es una parte más que no conocia de Uruguay. kay:


----------



## palmares

Muy buenas. Hay mas?


----------



## espectro

Está excelente esa muestra, recuerdo que hubo un año que colocaron gigantografías de Uruguay visto desde arriba en la rambla, hace par de meses habían otras de un fotógrafo frances en el ATO de Carrasco.


----------



## el palmesano

no :/ son solo las que estaban en el articulo del pais


----------



## Tatito

espectro said:


> hace par de meses habían otras de un *fotógrafo frances *en el ATO de Carrasco.


*Yann Arthus-Bertrand*




.


----------



## SebaFun

Que hermosas fotos, que hermoso pais y mas verlo desde arriba, nuestros lugares son muy fotogenicos desde arriba:drool:


----------



## bruno2009

Cabo Polonio:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10593686
J.P.Nebel


----------



## URU_RODRI

Que linda gracias Bruno!


----------



## nico...u13

que belleza y que combinación de paisajes, en primer plano, el campo, segundo plano el monte y 3er plano la playa, un reflejo de todo el país

Muchas gracias bruno


----------



## hacedor

IMPRECIONANTE !


----------



## Invein

Vuelvo a repasar el hilo de algun tiempo...y bueno que impresionante todas las fotos, en especial los paisajes, muy lindo!


----------



## SebaFun

Que buena foto bruno!!!!!!!!!!

Realmente impresionante!!! cabo polonio divino, y pensar que se ve casi todo ahi pero son km y kms.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Espero que les guste esta foto que tomé ayer

Saludos!


Montevideo según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

Impoenente!!!

me encantó la foto! mil gracias!!!.


Abrazos!


----------



## Pablito28

Hermosa foto Hotu, una pena que no avisaste que venías sino te daba una recorrida por Montevideo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Bueno, todavía estaré mañana en la tarde. Si podés, nos ponemos de acuerdo. Mandame un mensaje personal. Estoy hospedado en el Sheraton. 
¿Qué barrio es éste?



Montevideo aérea (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua

Montevideo, Centro, según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Pablito28

Hotu Matua said:


> Bueno, todavía estaré mañana en la tarde. Si podés, nos ponemos de acuerdo. Mandame un mensaje personal. Estoy hospedado en el Sheraton.
> ¿Qué barrio es éste?


El problema es que estoy en el interior de Uruguay por razones de trabajo y regreso a Montevideo el Viernes, si en algún momento regresás hacemos el tour.

Ese barrio se llama Sur.

Saludos.


----------



## nico...u13

Impresionantes fotos aéreas Hotu Matua, de muy buena calidad, muchas gracias por los aportes


----------



## Tatito

Que preciosas imágenes Hotu!!! Bienvenido nuevamente a nuestra ciudad... espero que sea de tu agrado y te lleves muy buenos recuerdos 


Saludos y a las órdenes.



.


----------



## el palmesano

espectaculares esas fotos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que buenas fotos!!!! gracias Hotu!!!

pd: su hubieses venido en verano, el rio estaria con entrada de corrientes marinas y hubiera tenido otra tonalidad...no te creas que es siempre tan marron.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

muy buenas las fotazas !!! vieron que se ven muchos detalles, fui derecho a ver como quedo el barco coreano que se incendio la otra semana y se ve en la última foto, arriba a la izquierda. Veo tambien que las fotos fueron tomadas casi al amanecer, por lo largo de las sombras, y que el sol ilumina desde el este....


----------



## palmares

Geniales tus fotos Hotu


----------



## Hotu Matua

Qué bueno que les gustaron. Tengo más. 
La desembocadura del Río Santa Lucía


Desembocadura del Río Santa Lucía por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## palmares

otra fotasa.... que marron esta el agua del rio por estos dias


----------



## Nort

Muy buena foto!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahhhh ese es!....no lo habia ni registrado...y eso que mire varios minutos detenidamente la foto.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Ah, lindísima.


----------



## el palmesano

34245777


----------



## hacedor

hemosisimoo paisaje


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos aportes muchachos:applause:kay:


----------



## sanchito

*Desde el cielo de la Bella*


----------



## Pablito28

Excelente, vi un par de veces a este señor surcar el cielo de Bella Unión en su paramotor.

Muchas gracias por la info Sanchito.


----------



## Nort

NP Uruguay Rice14 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice3 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr



NP Uruguay Rice18 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice17 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice7 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice6 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice9 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice16 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice15 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice11 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice5 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice4 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


----------



## Nort

NP Uruguay Rice2 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice10 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice20 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


NP Uruguay Rice19 por CIAT International Center for Tropical Agriculture, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

por los canales debe ser rocha, la plantacion de arroz.


----------



## El_hereje

Te faltó ésta Nort:










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Impecables las fotos, gracias loquita, abrazos!


----------



## Nort

Esa era para el final...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

una herejia...


----------



## Pablito28

Buenísimas imagenes, Nortito.

Después te paso el MSN de una novia del Locazo así te la cobrás... diaja...

Abrazos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Minas Uruguay por jowelson, en Flickr


----------



## fefonorte

ahora nos vamos sobrevolando el cialo norteño...
Estas fotos ya las publiqué en el Thread de Salto, pero también me parece adecuado ponerlas acá para el que no las vio...
Zona centro... ciudad de Salto








Desde Costanera Norte hacia la ciudad








Playa Salto Chico








Represa de Salto Grande








Parque del Lago de la Represa


----------



## fefonorte

Termas del Daymán...
















Parque Acuamanía








Parque Actuático Termas de Salto Grande








Club Remeros Salto


----------



## fefonorte

centro de Salto con el Río Uruguay








Saludos!!


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Impecables las fotos Fefo, mil gracias!

Gracias Cacho también.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahh que buenas che!!!

muchas gracias fefo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parece Europa (con playa).


----------



## El_hereje

Algunas desde el cielo y otras desde lo alto:























































































Fuente


----------



## nico...u13

Espectaculares, me encanta como resalta lo "verde" de la ciudad. Gracias nacho


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte nacho!!!:applause::applause:

Realmente muy buenas fotos! nuestro país es maravilloso desde lo alto aunque también a nivel de suelo:drool:


----------



## MarceMustaine

http://www.airliners.net/photo//2331011/L/&sid=831e6821a439358ca6dad57472c17fa8


----------



## SebaFun

Ahora si!!!

Impecable foto marce!!!!:applause:


----------



## El_hereje

Impresionante.

Gracias Marce.


----------



## FelixMadero

Mortales!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Departamento de Paysandú, Uruguay por Remco Douma, en Flickr


Departamento de Artigas, Uruguay por Remco Douma, en Flickr


Departamento de Canelones, Uruguay por Remco Douma, en Flickr


Florida, Uruguay por Remco Douma, en Flickr


Departamento de Rio Negro, Uruguay por Remco Douma, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

¡Excelentes esas fotos Cachola!

Gracias.


----------



## SebaFun

Que fotazas!!!!:drool:

Realmente impecables esas fotos! hermoso se ve desde arriba tambien!


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/category/foto/page/2/


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/category/foto/page/3/


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/category/foto/page/3/


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/category/foto/page/3/


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/STT_3101_C1-680x1024.jpg


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/category/foto/page/3/


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/category/foto/page/3/


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/G0068026.jpg


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/category/foto/page/3/


----------



## Fernando A

http://uruguaydesdeloalto.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/STT_2951A1.jpg


----------



## Fernando A

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109051282#post109051282


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause::applause:

Impecable aporte fernan!!!! La verdad que excelente todas las fotos que has posteado, son una maravilla!

Impecable aporte loquito! Si podés postearlas en el hilo de Sobrevolando Montevideo, te agradezco!kay:


----------



## Fernando A

Mas tarde lo busco 

Muchas gracias por comentar


----------



## FelixMadero

La verdad Muy DIVINAS !! Gracias!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## SebaFun

Muy bueno el video!!! Buenas tomas aereas!kay:


----------



## El_hereje

Qué desperdicio de estadio el Charrúa... hno:

Gracias por los aportes Ferna y Milonga, muy buenos.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Estupendo video palme!!!!kay:


----------



## AlexandraQ

Lindas fotos e lugares! Só não gostei e fiquei com pena das vaquinhas ou bois, não sei ...


----------



## el palmesano

^^

porque??

son criadas en bastantes buenas condiciones por lo general


----------



## SebaFun

Deben ser los animales mejores cuidados de Uruguay, aparte que están en su habitat siempre, pasto, campo, etc.

La gallinas si la pasan mal muchas veces.


----------



## Gonza77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_9Zw2x9oiM#t=207


----------



## SebaFun

Meraviglioso aporte gonzakay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Buena vista de Montevideo desde LH 510 by Gunnarmex, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es de noviembre y ya se ve el estadio de Peñarol en obras.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto!!!

Hasta se la ve chica a la ciudad.


----------



## Gast_

Fantástico Thread!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Montevideo que lindo te veo ..... como te extraño jirafa
saludos


----------



## Gonza77

La cumparsita es conocida en todo el mundo. Es sin dudas NUESTRA canción mas representativa... pero siempre la misma aburre.

Hablando del video de la Ciudad Vieja (y es algo que ya se hablado), hay que ver que en esas imágenes desde el aire generalmente se ve todo mucho mejor que desde el suelo.
Además de la vista ser mucho más panorámica y pocas veces apreciada, todo se ve mucho mas prolijo de lo que en realidad está.

Me ha pasado con videos de otras ciudades en los que se ve todo precioso y prolijo, y cuando vás te encontrás con que la cosa no es tan así.


----------



## Gonza77

P.D: Hablando de la cumparsita.
Me acuerdo de una vez cuando recién había llegado a Portugal, estaba hablando con una tía de mi mujer y salió el tema del "tango argentino" como le llamaba ella.
Ahí yo dije lo conté lo de la vieja disputa (que no es tal) entre argentina y uruguay por Gardel y eso. Y ella en determinado momento toda soberbia me dice "Ah, igual a mi me gusta mucho más el tango nuestro"
Yo quedé de cara, nunca había escuchado hablar del tango portugués, y le pregunté cuál era.
Ella caza el celular y me dijo que casualmente tenía un video del baile escolar de un sobrinito en el que se escuchaba la música. Lo pone y era la cumparsita xD.

Ahí le dije que esa casualmente era una música uruguaya, Gerardo Matos Rodriguez, etc.


----------



## El_hereje

Nort said:


> Es la cumparsita, no existe nada más uruguayo que eso.


Ergo, nada más depresivo.


----------



## El_hereje

SebaFun said:


> PD: Mejor música que esa imposible, o querían poner una canción de AC DC??? Por favor!!!


Que sea nuestra no quiere decir que no sea un bodrio, es deprimente, es aburrida, es la repetición absoluta, siempre la misma bosta, eso o candombe o algún tango que dan ganas de abrirse las venas en el tercer segundo de canción.

Así estamos, estancados en el pesado y en estas músicas melancólicas y depresivas que no aportan absolutamente nada.


----------



## Gonza77

Hay que poner una de Doberman :cheers:


----------



## Nort

El_hereje said:


> Ergo, nada más depresivo.


Que decís, es un temón...

Nos quejamos de las cumbianchas y demás, yo me alegro que pongan un tango y no una mierdisalsa.


----------



## SebaFun

Ay por dios!!! Ya los comentarios de El_hereje carecen de credibilidad... no voy a gastarme en defender el tango más famoso del mundo, que es NUESTRO!

Como no se pudo criticar la imagen se critica la música... siempre buscando algo, hay que ser crítico, pero tampoco buscar algo para criticar en donde no hay...


----------



## nahura99

Tremenda la Cumparsita, a otro nivel... Feliz de que nos represente.


----------



## El_hereje

¿Tremenda cómo composición musical...? Jajajaja, claro.

No tengo nada en contra de la canción, lo que me rompe las pelotas es que no haya absolutamente otra cosa que poner en vídeos sobre Uruguay, siempre el mismo embole sonando una y diez mil veces, y ni hablar del nivel depresivo del cual está cargado toda la música uruguaya del estilo.


----------



## Gonza77

A mi el tango me gusta, y la cumparsita en especial, me encanta y me da orgullo.
Pero no da para usarlo siempre.
Es claro que debería ser nuestro himno, ya que es globalmente conocida. 
Pero estaría bueno variar también de vez en cuando.


----------



## Nort

A ver:

El que subió el video es un loco cualquiera, no sé como pretenden que los Uruguayos de Youtube se organicen para "No repetir la cumparsita".


----------



## Nort

Metemos la de JS:






Pido permiso señores
que este tango... este tango habla por mi
y mi voz entre sus sones dira
dira por qué canto asi
porque cuando pibe
porque cuando pibe me acunaba en tango la canción materna
pa' llamar el sueño
y escuche el rezongo de los bandoneones
bajo el emparrado de mi patio viejo
porque vi el desfile de las inclemencias
con mis pobres ojos llorosos y abiertos
y en la triste pieza de mis bueos viejos
canto la pobreza su canción de invierno
y yo me hice en tangos
me fui modelando en barro, en miseria
en las amarguras que da la pobreza
en llantos de madre
en la rebeldia del que es fuerte y tiene que cruzar los brazos
cuando el hambre viene
y yo me hice en tangos porque...!porque el tango es macho!
!porque el tango es fuerte!
tiene olor a vida
tiene gusto... a muerte
porque quise mucho, y porque me engañaron
y pase la vida masticando sueños
porque soy un arbol que nunca dio frutos
porque soy un perro que no tiene dueño
porque tengo odios que nunca los digo
porque cuando quiero, porque cuando quiero me desangro en besos
porque quise mucho, y no me han querido
por eso, canto, tan triste...
!por eso!


----------



## SebaFun

Un Pablo Estramín no estaría nada mal, pero claro, me van a saltar a la yugular...

Si viene Chayanne o los trolos de Enrique Bumbury y compañía estás ahí plantado nacho:rofl:


----------



## El_hereje

Jajajaja, ni en pedo jajajaja.

Hay un vídeo en el subforo de Mvd con música neutra que le da mil vueltas a la música depresiva nuestra que le solemos encajar a cada puto vídeo o PPT.


----------



## SebaFun

Como te dijeron, no somos solo nosotros, el extranjero pone en su video la canción más típica del país que visita... igual he visto peores musicalizaciones fuera de nuestras fronteras.


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## Gonza77




----------



## Litox08

Buen video Gonza! Lo acabo de subir a un hilo de Atlántida :colgate:


----------



## El_hereje

Mi lagro no le encajaron La Cumparsita... jajajaja.

Excelente vídeo de mi segunda casa.


----------



## El_hereje

Nada... es lo mismo vídeo jajaja.


----------



## Gonza77

Que ciudad que extraño!!


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte!!!! La verdad excelente aporte!!!

La verdad que la ciudad es estupenda, se ve bien verde, si tan solo estuviera asi a nivel de calle, puede mejorar, es hermosa, pero debería mejorar realmente en los detalles.

La rambla e la mansa junto con el centro son las dos cosas más feas que tiene la ciudad.


----------



## El_hereje

Mejorando eso qué decís queda tremendo balneario.

Es una pena ver la ciudad así, pero con el nivel del turista que la visita no se puede pretender mucho más. hno:


----------



## Gonza77

Es verdad que podría mejorar, sobre todo en el centro.
Cuando yo era chico recuerdo que estaba impecable, pero después se dejó estar mucho y los barrios que fueron creciendo más para afuera le "ganaron" en belleza.


----------



## SebaFun

Además la poca reglamentación en cuanto a los comercios, han hecho del centro una cosa fea sinceramente. Sería lujo tener todo semipeatonalizado, con faroles modernos, o antiguos, pero en armonía, mojones, paseo caminable, etc. De paso sacar el parque y ponerlo en un lugar más abierto, es un caos de noche cuando abre. Aparte es una porquería, al igual que la feria.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Excelentes videos
Y muy buena cantidad de verde en Atlántida !


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## SebaFun

Impecable video gonza!!!kay:

Claramente un domingo por el poco tránsito que hay.

Por cierto, la plaza se ve mejor a nivel de calle que desde el aire, queda como más medio pelo de lo que es inclusive. Desastre todo, el entorno, la plaza, todo medio pelo, y aunque está bien mantenido, no tiene ambición ninguna imágen.


----------



## Gonza77

A mi me gusta la zona.
La plaza podría ser más linda, eso es verdad.
Y tendrían que haber hecho algo con la que está al lado del Shopping...

P.D: Al pasto se lo ve con poco color...


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## Grandrew

Muy buenas estas fotos!


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos Gonza!!!:applause:

La verdad que se ve muy bien la ciudad allí!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buen video!!!

Se ve estupenda Punta, sin dudas que hay que arreglar la zona de terminal y el casino en la playa de los dedos, para mi una de las zonas más feas de la península, pero bueno, a futuro y con inversores se puede arreglar.

Impecable aporte palme!


----------



## Gonza77

Muy lindo video!!
La verdad que un lugar como Punta merece una terminal mejor.
Después se la vé muy bien.

Si no fuera por la falta de movimiento cualquiera podría decir que es una ciudad pujante.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo no le veo falta de mantenimiento, salvo en la zona fea anteriormente mencionada.


----------



## Gonza77

??


----------



## el palmesano

Punta necesita muchos mas arboles y palmeras en la zona de la Brava, es por culpa de eso que muchas veces he escuchado la comparación odiosa de Punta con Benidorm...


----------



## SebaFun

Palmeras? Gracias pero paso, no va con el clima ni el estilo de Punta, si por ejemplo con el de Miami.


----------



## Litox08

el palmesano said:


> Punta necesita muchos mas arboles y palmeras en la zona de la Brava, e*s por culpa de eso que muchas veces he escuchado la comparación odiosa de Punta con Benidorm*...


Es lo que la mayoría de los europeos dice cuando llegan a Punta del Este, por suerte ahora se frenó la construcción de torres frente a la playa, porque si seguíamos con el ritmo que había en 2008/2009 seríamos mas parecidos todavía.

Por algo, los europeos prefieren Rocha, no encuentran nada "novedoso" en Punta del Este. En cambio, a los latinoamericanos les encanta porque es un rincon de "primer mundo" dentro de nuestro continente.


----------



## SebaFun

Las torres entre una ciudad y otra no son nada que ver, muchos estadounidenses la comparan con Miami y hasta algunos con alguna parte de la costa de California, creo que es lo más adecuado Punta - Miami, que compararla con Benidorm que no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## URU_RODRI




----------



## SebaFun

Que buen video rodri!!!!

Impresionante se ve la rambla. Una pena la parte de ciudad vieja con esos horribles edificios y mal mantenidos. Esas zonas verdes horribles. Para nada disfrutables. La falta de jardineria. El desaprovechamiento de rambla sur. Etc. Mil cosas podria decir. Y con lo hermosa y faraonica obra que fue y sigue siendo esa rambla.


----------



## Gonza77

Muy lindo video. Y en la página hay más!


----------



## El_hereje

Ciudad de la Costa:


----------



## Gonza77

Se la ve muy bien desde arriba!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video nacho!!!!kay:

La verdad que excelente, y ni me quiero imaginar cuando estén todas las calles asfaltadas, va a quedar de lujo la ciudad de la costa!


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## El_hereje




----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos muchachos!!!:applause:

Realmente excelentes videos, la verdad que tenemos unos lugares increíbles y surrealistas!


----------



## El_hereje




----------



## SebaFun

Impresionante video nacho!!!!:applause:

La verdad que verlo en hd, a ful la pantalla, y encima con otra música, me hizo volar! Impresionante Piria, que lugar más increíble, tanto visitándolo como en ese video.

Aportazo!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

las dunas del arroyo pando son tremendas!!


----------



## Gonza77

Un despelote Piria.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

#paramotor #parquedelplata #nubes #uruguay by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


----------



## El_hereje

Hermosa foto de un lugar hermoso; todo joya. XD

Gracias Cacha.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto!!!

Muy buena imagen aérea!


----------



## El_hereje




----------



## Gonza77

Que besssshhhhhhhhhheza


----------



## SebaFun

Maravilloso video!!!

La barra cada día está más linda, tanto a nivel aéreo como a nivel de calle.


----------



## Gonza77

Tremendo!!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!!!

Que impecable ve Montevideo desde arriba!!! Ni me imagino como se vería si estuviera impecable a nivel suelo!

Realmente espectaculares videos!kay:


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## Gonza77




----------



## Gonza77




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos videos gonza!!!
Realmente me encantaron sobre todo el de los puentes y el de Montevideo:drool:

El de Maldonado muy bueno, pero me asusté con la extensión que está teniendo la ciudad, y la desorganización de que crecen edificios en cualquier lado.


----------



## Gonza77

Se ve enorme Maldonado sí jaja.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Tremendos videos Gonza que lindo se ve la zona wtc y alrededores yo diria esta mucho mas denso .....

el intrior no se queda atras tampoco


----------



## bolsouru

que lindo se ve mvdeo del cielo lastima que bajas a tierra y te queres cortar las pelotas


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## SebaFun

Que buen video Gonza!!!!

Realmente espectacular video! que lugar!


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## Gonza77

:cheers:


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Impresionantes !
:applause:


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## marcelouruguayo

Montevideo desde el aire es re denso ,lastima falta de torres ......

Gracias Gonza


----------



## SebaFun

Videos cortos pero espectaculares!!!

Muy buenos aportes Gonza!!!kay:


----------



## probe13

Imágenes impresionantes!! gracias por compartirlas


----------



## Vaimaca

marcelouruguayo said:


> Montevideo desde el aire es re denso ,lastima falta de torres ......
> 
> Gracias Gonza


En el tema de la densidad no influye tanto la zona central (que tiene un nivel aceptable), sino los kilómetros y kilómetros de suburbios.

Recordemos Nueva York es poco densa bajo los estándares europeos...


----------



## el palmesano

191770441


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## Gonza77




----------

